# spraying knockdown with a binks gun set-up



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I just picked up a nice used desco 300 gall. machine :thumbup:. Question I have is what spray tip do you use to spray med size knockdown out of the binks 7d gun. It came with a fan tip for the orange peel that is a r27ss

Thanks


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

